# Arizona Turbo Beast Monsters.....



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

..... Now have a place of their own! There are a lot of us! We will share the space with you Cali boys!


----------



## Luis (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn.. you players...


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

*um*

just stoppin in and seein how many other fans are in souther AZ...


----------



## kyle (Apr 19, 2002)

Well I don't drive a "monster", but I'm out here. ;-)

What's been up with your car Louis? Did you get it fixed?


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

I just ordered a new IACV. I finally found the problem. It should be in on Friday!


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

We Cali boys will take you AZ boyz  

(trouble starter)


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Boosterwitch said:


> *We Cali boys will take you AZ boyz
> 
> (trouble starter) *


Sure! It hasn't happened yet!


----------

